# Me? Draw pictures of your bunnies/cats/dogs? YES.



## Yield (Apr 30, 2011)

[align=center]I'm feeling inspired and I want to draw pictures of your pets ^_^ 
It will be drawn on paper, then colored on the computer.

An example of a puppy I drew for someone:





Rabbits and cats are drawn in a similar style.

I dunno how long it'll take to draw any of them, depends on how determined I am at the time. Sometimes I'm like "I want to draw! Yay!" and sometimes I'm like "I don't feel like it at the moment.."

And don't feel offended if I decline =( There are just some breeds/coloring I cannot do. But it'd probably be rare! =)


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 30, 2011)

Haha, well, I have 17 critters you could draw if you feel so inspired! Ranging from a dog, rabbits, a chinchilla, a guinea pig, horses or a miniature horse XD

Dodger would probably be fairly easy though, huh? (Then again, what do I know, I have zero artistic talent XD)


----------



## Yield (Apr 30, 2011)

Kipcha wrote:


> Haha, well, I have 17 critters you could draw if you feel so inspired! Ranging from a dog, rabbits, a chinchilla, a guinea pig, horses or a miniature horse XD
> 
> Dodger would probably be fairly easy though, huh? (Then again, what do I know, I have zero artistic talent XD)
> 
> ...



[align=center]He is SOOO CUTE! <3
I'm gunna get to drawing him right now =)


----------



## Yield (Apr 30, 2011)

> Kipcha wrote:
> Haha, well, I have 17 critters you could draw if you feel so inspired! Ranging from a dog, rabbits, a chinchilla, a guinea pig, horses or a miniature horse XD
> 
> Dodger would probably be fairly easy though, huh? (Then again, what do I know, I have zero artistic talent XD)
> ...



[align=center]And here he is!






I hope I got his markings right!


----------



## Yield (Apr 30, 2011)

[align=center]A picture I drew of Harley, Carley's bunny for her Birthday.. =) So you all can see how I draw bunnies!


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 30, 2011)

How about a Cockatoo?
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l88/Lolaandthecrowd/Lola and the others/LolaSnapper019.jpg
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l88/Lolaandthecrowd/LolaGirl041-1.jpg
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l88/Lolaandthecrowd/Lola Shots/Lolab4after001.jpg
Shes all white and easy


----------



## Yield (Apr 30, 2011)

Watermelons wrote:


> How about a Cockatoo?
> http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l88/Lolaandthecrowd/Lola and the others/LolaSnapper019.jpg
> http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l88/Lolaandthecrowd/LolaGirl041-1.jpg
> http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l88/Lolaandthecrowd/Lola Shots/Lolab4after001.jpg
> Shes all white and easy



[align=center]I have never drawn a cockatoo before =O! This is gunna be fun =)


----------



## SablePoint (May 1, 2011)

Do the Bun!


----------



## Kipcha (May 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh, such a cute picture of Dodger! Thank you!


----------



## Jynxie (May 2, 2011)

I seriously love the picture of Harley.
I know I've already gotten one, but if you're still taking ideas I would love one of Jynx.

Here are some pictures if you do decide too.

http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/jynxjynxjynx/jynx-1.jpg
http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/jynxjynxjynx/jynx1.jpg
http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/jynxjynxjynx/jynx2.jpg


----------

